# My car clubs first meet at Chrysler Museum



## foodstampz (Apr 7, 2012)

Enjoy. 

HEMI707 by pkland517, on Flickr

DSC_0163 by pkland517, on Flickr

DSC_0159 by pkland517, on Flickr

DSC_0138 by pkland517, on Flickr

FCA HQ in the background
DSC_0127 by pkland517, on Flickr

DSC_0098 by pkland517, on Flickr

DSC_0092 by pkland517, on Flickr

DSC_0081 by pkland517, on Flickr

DSC_0080 by pkland517, on Flickr

DSC_0077 by pkland517, on Flickr

DSC_0075 by pkland517, on Flickr

DSC_0069 by pkland517, on Flickr

DSC_0051 by pkland517, on Flickr

DSC_0039 by pkland517, on Flickr


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Nice motors mate ! Love that green viper and the fleks in the black cars paint look sweet !


----------



## foodstampz (Apr 7, 2012)

Bigoggy said:


> Nice motors mate ! Love that green viper and the fleks in the black cars paint look sweet !


Thanks. I think the person in charge of painting my car just dumped a can of flakes in the paint. lol


----------



## foodstampz (Apr 7, 2012)

Here's a few more.

DSC_0020 by pkland517, on Flickr

DSC_0045 by pkland517, on Flickr

DSC_0047 by pkland517, on Flickr

DSC_0055 by pkland517, on Flickr

DSC_0056 by pkland517, on Flickr

DSC_0057 by pkland517, on Flickr

DSC_0059 by pkland517, on Flickr

DSC_0072 by pkland517, on Flickr

DSC_0119 by pkland517, on Flickr

DSC_0140 by pkland517, on Flickr

DSC_0149 by pkland517, on Flickr

DSC_0165 by pkland517, on Flickr

DSC_0168 by pkland517, on Flickr

DSC_0173 by pkland517, on Flickr


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

Great pictures, thanks for posting. I'll have the red charger (3rd from last pic) :thumb:


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Nice pics, nice cars thanks for posting


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Some great photos there mate along with some cracking motors:thumb:,
did anyone else notice the name of the road in the first picture :lol:


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Great photos. Looks like a great show.


----------



## foodstampz (Apr 7, 2012)

JR1982 said:


> Some great photos there mate along with some cracking motors:thumb:,
> did anyone else notice the name of the road in the first picture :lol:


That entire photo is one big sexual innuendo.

Road name
Exit number
Hell"Cat"


----------

